# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σταθερός Η/Υ] Clock chip

## siakattack

καλησπέρα 

Στην συγκεκριμένη μητρική,η ωρα και ημερομηνια "σταματαει" οταν κλεινω τον υπολογιστη.
Δηλαδη αν τον κλεισω πεμπτη 2 το μεσημερι και τον ανοιξω μετα απο δυο μερες,η ωρα θα ειναι 2 το μεσημερι της πεμπτης που περασε.

Υποθετω εχει καει το ολοκληρωμενο της ωρας/ημερομηνιας.
Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το ολοκληρωμενο αυτο;Μπως ειναι αυτο κατω απο την μπαταρια με τα πολλα ποδαρακια;

Η μητρικη ειναι απο dell optiplex 990 P/N:06D7TR

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

IMG_20190802_182641563.jpg

----------


## p270

> καλησπέρα 
> 
> Στην συγκεκριμένη μητρική,η ωρα και ημερομηνια "σταματαει" οταν κλεινω τον υπολογιστη.
> Δηλαδη αν τον κλεισω πεμπτη 2 το μεσημερι και τον ανοιξω μετα απο δυο μερες,η ωρα θα ειναι 2 το μεσημερι της πεμπτης που περασε.
> 
> Υποθετω εχει καει το ολοκληρωμενο της ωρας/ημερομηνιας.
> Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο ειναι το ολοκληρωμενο αυτο;Μπως ειναι αυτο κατω απο την μπαταρια με τα πολλα ποδαρακια;
> 
> Η μητρικη ειναι απο dell optiplex 990 P/N:06D7TR
> ...


για αλλαξε την μπαταρια

----------


## siakattack

την εχω αλλαξει,εχω περασει και τις επαφες με κολληση

----------


## p270

η ωρα σταματαει στα win η στο bios η και στα δυο;

----------


## klik

Δοκιμασε να ξανα κολλησεις ή να αλλαξεις τον κρύσταλλο 32κηζ (Ασημι κυλλινδρος διαμετρου 2,5 χιλιοστων).

Η φωτο ειναι θαμπη και κομμένη. Βγαλε κοντα στη μπαταρία

----------


## klik

Κανε μια δοκιμη και αυτο που λενε διαφοροι οτι επαιξε. Δεν πειράζει που δεν είναι λαπτοπ
https://www.kuhnline.com/time-of-day...ped-dell-bios/

----------


## siakattack

> η ωρα σταματαει στα win η στο bios η και στα δυο;


και στα 2

----------


## siakattack

> Δοκιμασε να ξανα κολλησεις ή να αλλαξεις τον κρύσταλλο 32κηζ (Ασημι κυλλινδρος διαμετρου 2,5 χιλιοστων).
> 
> Η φωτο ειναι θαμπη και κομμένη. Βγαλε κοντα στη μπαταρία


δεν εχει κρυσταλλο

----------


## thanasis 1

> δεν εχει κρυσταλλο


Ενα απο τα δυο που σου εχω με κοκκινο κυκλο πρεπει να ειναι ο κρυσταλλος.Δεν φενεται καθαρα αλλα πρεπει να ειναι.
Σε ενα απο τα δυο θα λεει πανω στο τσιπ 32,768.

----------


## siakattack

> Ενα απο τα δυο που σου εχω με κοκκινο κυκλο πρεπει να ειναι ο κρυσταλλος.Δεν φενεται καθαρα αλλα πρεπει να ειναι.
> Σε ενα απο τα δυο θα λεει πανω στο τσιπ 32,768.


Τελικα ηταν το κατω δεξια...το αλλαξα με ενα ιδιο αλλα μου κανει παλι τα ιδια.
Σταματει δηλαδη η ημερομηνια και η ωρα στην ημερομηνια που σβηνω το πισι.
Δεν πιστευω να το εκαψα(το εβγαλα με θερμοπιστολο) ,ξεκολλησε πολυ γρηγορα.

----------

